# Question About Canned Chicken



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

If you use your canned chicken for chicken salad do you re-heat/boil it for 10 minutes(for botulism etc) before you make it or do you take it straight from the jar? 

I have been taking it from the jar and then it dawned on me how would I tell if something was wrong...like green beans you are not suppose to eat them from the jar you are suppose to boil them for ten minutes. My other meat I cook with it...but some of my chicken I use for chicken salad. We are still alive..but now I am curious..lol

TIA


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

That's a good question. I don't make chicken salad, so I don't know what others do.

You're "supposed" to boil canned goods for 10 minutes. This is a "safety procedure" in case you didn't do the canning correctly. But, if you are _absolutely sure you did_, I would think it would be ok to use it cold.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

I believe Jackie Clay said she sets the jar (opened) in a pan of boiling water for the time but not sure if it would get to a high enough temp. Anyone remember?


----------



## Ali_R (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm an impatient sort and I prefer my chicken salad cold! We make it straight from the can. Can't imagine taking the time to heat it up then cool it back down to eat it :-/ But I am also obsessive about timing when canning. 

We love, love, love our "chicken tuna" (as the kids call it) and if we had to stop to heat it up before eating it ... it would certainly last a lot longer!


----------



## campfiregirl (Mar 1, 2011)

wanda1950 said:


> I believe Jackie Clay said she sets the jar (opened) in a pan of boiling water for the time but not sure if it would get to a high enough temp. Anyone remember?


Yes she does. She starts the timing once the jar contents are simmering. 

I have to admit that we also eat it straight from the jar, but I am VERY cautious, sterilize my jars & every tool I use, and follow time & pressure chart very carefully. If I could still die, I probably need to follow Jackie's tip.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I am pretty articulate with my canning and I double check the lid before I open. 



> I'm an impatient sort and I prefer my chicken salad cold! We make it straight from the can. Can't imagine taking the time to heat it up then cool it back down to eat it :-/ But I am also obsessive about timing when canning.


This is us and DH loves CS, so much so he has had me use rabbit, which is pretty good like that by the way..lol

I might try JC's advise next time and see how it goes.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

I eat it right from the jar.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

I don't sterilize any jar that will be pressure canned...I still eat it out of the can.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

I've eaten it right from the jar, too, but I'm also fanatical about following the canning instructions precisely. 

Having said that, the USDA *does *recommend boiling all low-acid foods for at least (relative to altitude) 10 minutes before eating. I imagine it's most like a safety precaution in case of faulty equipment or carelessness, which is a good thing.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Yup, right out of the jar for me too.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

And just _look_ at us!! Not one dead soul!


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

suitcase_sally said:


> And just _look_ at us!! Not one dead soul!


The dead ones cannot reply!


----------



## TriHonu (Jun 8, 2011)

eep: I guess I'm the exception; I boil. It only costs 10 min to make sure it's safe.


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

i treat it just like i do the can of chicken from the store. open and use.


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

What good does it do to boil? Botulism isn't killed at that temperature anyway, right?

I often eat it right out of the jar with a little salt. Mmmmmmmmm goood!


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

campfiregirl said:


> Yes she does. She starts the timing once the jar contents are simmering.
> 
> I have to admit that we also eat it straight from the jar, but I am VERY cautious, sterilize my jars & every tool I use, and follow time & pressure chart very carefully. If I could still die, I probably need to follow Jackie's tip.


I tried Jackie Clay's method with a pint of raw packed canned chicken breast. Placed opened jar in pan of room temperature water, then brought water to a boil. 20 minutes after water in the pan boiled, broth inside the jar was still not boiling. Broth only reached 200 degrees. Temperature in middle of meat was only 100 degrees. Didn't wait to see how long it would take for broth in jar to boil.

I've read that Jackie prefers chicken hot packed. It might make a difference if more liquid were inside the canning jar. 

Next time, I will remove chicken from jar and boil for 10 minutes in a pan. I did like her tip to boil ahead of time and chill for salad and will continue to use that.


----------



## farmersonja (Mar 9, 2013)

I eat straight from the jar. Nor do I sterilize if it is pressure canned. I do obsessively time everything though, often letting it go for another 5 minutes beyond recommended times, just to be on the safe side. Waterbaths, however, are a whole other kettle of fish.


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

Boiling denatures the toxin. 

I eat straight from the jar. I properly can mine so I'm not worried about it. I have recently become aware of how many people do not pressure can low acid foods. Boiling doesn't make up for improper technique in my opinion. It's not like it's really hard to just do it right.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

margoC said:


> Boiling denatures the toxin.
> 
> I eat straight from the jar. I properly can mine so I'm not worried about it. I have recently become aware of how many people do not pressure can low acid foods. Boiling doesn't make up for improper technique in my opinion. It's not like it's really hard to just do it right.


I agree, I do not take canned items from people without a pressure cooker...period!

Many folks don't have a canner and to me they are really skating on thin ice...a $200 canner simply ain't worth the risk.


----------



## countrygal (Feb 14, 2010)

I eat straight from the jar. It is already so thoroughly cooked, and if it seals, it should be good.


----------

